# Fry tank



## hollie (Jun 30, 2007)

What's the best setup for fry, to give the best chances of survival? I've got molly fry.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

you can leave them in your main tank if you buy a divider or one of those floating breeding plastic things. if you have a separate tank, you can get a box or a sponge filter along with a few live plants for security and some kind of substrate, preferably gravel. its really your decision on how you make a setup since molly fry arent too hard to raise to adulthood. i used to have mollies that bred every once in a while, silver male, black female, and everytime id always get silver males with black fins. it was pretty cool if you saw it =P


----------



## hollie (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, they sound nice! 

I don't know what the father of these ones is, but the mother's silver with regular pattern of orange spots along her body, then tiny black spots in random places; she's very pretty! The babies look to be silver/white with black spots, though some look just white. I'm sure they'll be adorable


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

that should be cool looking once they hit adulthood


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

A fry tank would consist of a 10 gal tank, with a sponge filter, and a little heater, you can add gravel/plants if you want but their not needed.

`Mishy


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

this thread is 2 weeks old


----------

